# Roleplay advice



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

My wife has told me that she would like for us to do some roleplaying. We have done it once and it was fun. This is a little out of my comfort zone, but I am willing to do almost anything to please her. Can anyone suggest a good website to provide advice for people wanting to do this type of activity? Thanks in advance for any who reply. Feel free so share with me your own ideas and experiences. I don't want to have regrets when I am older. I am 50 now and my wife is 42. We are both in really good shape, but I know time is our enemy.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
"roleplaying" covers a huge range of things. Has she let you know what she wants? It can be everything from rape-fantasies to prostitute fantasies to forbidden-lovers fantasies.

You can't possible guess what she wants unless she has let you know.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening all
> "roleplaying" covers a huge range of things. Has she let you know what she wants? It can be everything from rape-fantasies to prostitute fantasies to forbidden-lovers fantasies.
> 
> You can't possible guess what she wants unless she has let you know.


One is a rape type fantasy, where she comes home and is surprised by an intruder. I know she would like to be picked up at a bar, but I don't think as a prostitute. I believe she is imagining a stranger hitting on her and seducing her. 

We have done a cop themed one before and I believe she would be willing to do another variation of that one, but I want to do a different one this time.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

It would be out of my comfort zone (and I think hers) to do a full-on role-play pretending to be someone else. It's the pretending to be someone else part that bothers me. So perhaps pretend to be yourselves, just simply in a different situation. Depending on the type of situation she likes to role-play (like a risky situation, a forbidden situation, a scary situation, etc..) you could cook up some kind of "situation" you two find yourselves in and go from there.

As easy one is something my lady and I play with occasionally, pretending to be trying to get pregnant. Another one is simulating a first-time as a virgin. You could pretend to be natives in the wild, or stranded on a desert island, or in post-apocolypse forced to procreate an entire new society. All possibilities while not having to feel silly acting as a different person altogether. I could see starting here and eventually graduating to more unique roles.


----------



## Imissmywife (Jan 29, 2016)

Back in the day we used to go to a bar, and she would go in before me...alone. I would go in later and watch her from across the room watching men hit on her. That got her juices going and then I'd move in, flirt, and take her home. A variation we added was that her husband was out of town and she would spend the night with this stranger from the bar.....Me!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CaptainMyCaptain said:


> We have done a cop themed one before and I believe she would be willing to do another variation of that one, but I want to do a different one this time.


Here is one you can try. Blindfold her and tape headphones to her ears playing loud music so that she can not hear what is going on. Tie her up, pause the music for a moment and tell her you are leaving the house. Step outside for a few moments, put on some cologne that you have NEVER EVER WORN before. Go back into the room and try doing something a little different with her that perhaps YOU have always wanted to try. 

As it is over, remove her headphones and blindfold so she can see it is you!

Have a safe word!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

CaptainMyCaptain said:


> My wife has told me that she would like for us to do some roleplaying. ...... Can anyone suggest a good website


A Role Playing fantasy should be about "Play." Find out all you can about how she would like to play. Not really my wife's thing, so can't help you much.

The sex therapist who helped me and my wife advised us to verbally describe/share 3 of the most romantic sexual experiences we every had and 3 of the most sexually intense/memorable experiences and consider trying to relive one or two of them. While not role playing, it is a way to play together and take on past roles.

As to the role part that is really in her or your mind. One of you has the fantasy and the other should find out all they can about it so they can make it as real or believable as possible.

On the other hand (IMO), some fantasies are best left to the imagination, like ones that involve violence, danger or could lead to arrest. 

One of the things that David Schnarch advises on trying new sex things is to break them down into parts, master the parts one at a time, then string them together and practice until you get it right or good enough to enjoy or know you are not into it.

So if she wants the home intruder, you might break it into parts. Discovering the intruder and playing with that until you are both comfortable with it. Then add a step where you overpower her (and then stop, giggle and laugh about it.) Then finally where you disrobe he and take her. Break it down into steps. Think of it as foreplay.

Good luck



Some basic information Role Play - 6 Tips for Trying Out Bedroom Role Play


How to Explore Fantasy Sexual Role Play


How to Role Play With Your Lover or Spouse (with Pictures)


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

CaptainMyCaptain said:


> Can anyone suggest a good website to provide advice for people wanting to do this type of activity?


My wife and I have talked about this when we first got married. She actually came up with some of these. We've never acted on any of them:

Pretend you are having an affair with each other. She first goes to the bar with her ring on and flirts. Then I come in and sit across the room, buy her a drink and watch as guy after guy strikes out with her. Then I approach, hit on her and then we talk about how our "spouse" doesn't know either of us is here. Then we go to a nearby hotel.

It would be fun to role play slave/master for a day or even weekend. Get her a collar and while she wears it play the role of a dominate master.

You can buy medical paraphernalia off of Amazon. I wouldn't trust it for a real health care situation but would be a fun and cheap way to role play.

I thought it would be fun to set up a wireless camera in the bedroom where she could pretend to put on a online sex show for me. I would watch from another room.

Not sure if this counts as role play or not: Audio record yourself giving her instructions to play while you drive around after dark on a single lane country road (important so no one else sees). Instruct her to move to the back seat, then slowly touch herself and undress. 

I like the fake-rape scenario too, as long as she is down with that. I thought it would be fun to buy cheap clothes at the charity shop. Tie her up in the basement standing then cut the clothes off of her. Maybe pretend she is a secret agent and you are going to get the information from her....


----------

